# كتاب عربي عن Primavera Expedition



## omda4wady (28 فبراير 2007)

الأخوة الإحباء
آسفي لإنقطاعي الفترة الماضية
ولكنها ظروف العمل التي دائما ما تؤخرني عن اللقاء معكم 
ولقد عدت اليكم اليوم بباكورة إنتاجي عن برنامج
Primavera Expedition
ارجو منكم بعد القراءة ارسال النقد على الي حتى اتمكن من تطويره
الغلاف






للتحميل من 
http://rapidshare.com/files/18753246/Exp_Demo.zip



م عماد حامد


----------



## eng_soso (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ،ولكن ياريت ترفعة على موقع تانى غير رابيدشير


----------



## امل لبنان (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا العمل عندي سؤال وهو ماالفرق بين برنامج البريمافيرا وهذاالكتاب هل هو تكملة لنفس الموضوع لاني جديدة في تعلم ادارة المشاريع وقد بدات ببرنامج بريمافيرا ارجو منك الافادة


----------



## mos (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا على البادرة الطيبة ونرجو تغيير الرابيد شير
مع التحية


----------



## يوسف عبد (2 مارس 2007)

نرجو تأمين كتاب لمبتدئي البريمافيرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khabini (2 مارس 2007)

ممكن حد يرفع الكتاب على موقع غير الرابيد شير
كل ما أحاول انزله يقولي اتجاوزت الحد المسموح


----------



## kingsize (2 مارس 2007)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس / عماد حامد ( أبو حامد )
بعد تقديم وافر التحية والأحترام ,,,,
أدهشني كم هذه المعلومات عن الموضوع المذكور وتقول انكم في طور الأعداد له - بارك الله فيك وأعزك الله
فما بالنا عندما يعينك الله بعد انهائه , جعلكم زخرا للأمة العربيه والأسلاميه ونفعا لمهندسيها أخوانك وزملاءك
انني فعلا استفدت من الكتاب خير استفاده وأرجو من الله لكم المزيد من التقدم والأزدهار ونفعا للجميع
وربنا يخلي لك (حامد) ويجعله من المهندسين الأكفاء الصالحين
اخيكم مهندس/ مصطفى علام - مصر العربيه
engmostallam at yahoo dot com


----------



## nabilazara (2 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ،ولكن ياريت ترفعة على موقع تانى غير رابيدشير


----------



## yousif (5 مارس 2007)

اخي المهندس عماد
السلام عليكم
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل!!!!!


----------



## omda4wady (5 مارس 2007)

اخواني الافاضل
اولا لا يوجد موقع متاح في منطقتي غير رابيد شير 
ثانيا للراغبين في تعلم البريمافيرا فقط عليهم كتابي الثاني
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7629
ثالثا البرنامج موضوع الكتاب ليس الهدف منه الجدول الزمني مثل البريمافيرا بينما يهتم بعملية إدارة التعاقدات في شركات المقاولات وفي المكاتب الاستشارية

م عماد حامد


----------



## Amin Sorour (5 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا للاخ عماد لكن موضوع الرابيد شير ده مشكله. لو امكن تبعتله لاداره الملتقي وهي تنزله بمعرفتها؟ سواء للاخ فيصل الشريف او الاخ ابو صالح.


----------



## engramy (5 مارس 2007)

مشكور على الشرح

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم يبدو ان الكتاب قوي جاري تحميله الان و ربنا ييسر و الف شكر


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (9 مارس 2007)

مش عارف انزل الكتاب يا حماعه 
وانا عندي مشروع اداره


----------



## Mu7ammad (9 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## Eng.Haythem (11 مارس 2007)

مشكور على الشرح

وجزاك الله خيرا ، فعلا أنا كنت بأبحث عن هذا الموضوع 
وفقك الله.


----------



## Amin Sorour (11 مارس 2007)

يا جماعه حد نزل الكتاب؟ ياريت حد يبعتهولي علي الميل لاني مش عارف انزله من الموقع و جزاك الله خيرا 
amin.sorour at gmail.com


----------



## Amin Sorour (11 مارس 2007)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع بارك لنا فيك يا مهندس عماد بس ياريت تمل الكتاب بسرعه لاننا استفدنا منه جدا؟؟
ولو امكن كمان البرنامج نفسه عشان نطبق عليه المعلومات الوارده؟
شكرا جزيلا علي الكتاب و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mos (11 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
برجاء أرسال الكتاب على ال***** لأن الموقع الرابط لايعمل 
miam902 على الهوت ميل
مع الشكر


----------



## omda4wady (12 مارس 2007)

أخواني اليكم تحديث شهر مارس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47823

وهذه صفحة التحديث للكتاب
http://rapidshare.com/users/BXU4AD

ولمن يكرهون الرابيدشير اليكم وصلة أخرى
او من هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/12112405/2199fd0f/Exp_Demo0307.html


----------



## hany_nona78 (12 مارس 2007)

thanks very very much


----------



## omda4wady (14 مارس 2007)

ارجو من المشرف تعديل الرابط في اول صفحة الى
http://rapidshare.com/users/BXU4AD


----------



## omda4wady (15 مارس 2007)

وهذا رابط مباشر
http://www.esnips.com/nsdoc/f7572931-a3b5-4ff5-a145-51fdb1fd4c41


----------



## msauc (21 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك


----------



## زهر الياسمين (24 مايو 2007)

شكراً على جهودك


----------



## b. al-harthy (24 مايو 2007)

This Link Does Not Work Please Advise

Thanks In Advance


----------



## الزعيم12 (25 مايو 2007)

مرحبا 
جزاك الله خير 
بس الرابط لا يعمل 
يا في مشكلة في البرنامج


----------



## CVLMASTER (26 مايو 2007)

الكتاب رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (9 أغسطس 2011)

لا يعمل اللنك لفور شيرر


----------



## sahoocom (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود


----------



## شريفي طه (9 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## شريفي طه (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## gota2025 (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على الجهد وغيرتك عى الأمة العربية
ومنذ زمن وأنا أبحث عن معلومات عن الtimesheet و expedition


----------



## ameen grass (10 ديسمبر 2014)

اتمنى رفع الكتاب على رابط جديد ​


----------



## arch_hamada (1 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 



اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين​


----------

